# 2010 Gravedigger



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

So here is a first look at my Gravedigger prop for 2010. The main structure is nearly complete with only a few pieces to add in the neck area. The entire structure is made from scrap wood, wire coat hangers, a few pieces of CPVC (arms), tightly rolled newspaper sections, and Duct tape. The next step will be to pad up the thighs and waist area a bit, then a base layer of duct tape to support the Paper Mache.

The Plan is to do several layers of newspaper mache, then a layer of Paper towel mache. That will be painted with an exterior latex paint, then the whole thing will be detailed with Latex & Cotton, and then painted.

I hope to have several areas, including 1/2 of the skull, appear to be rotted away leaving the bone exposed.

Oh, and thanks to all who helped out with ideas for the shovel. I think it is looking pretty good. The shovel head was made from cardboard, wire coat hangers, and duct tape. I plan to add a few layers of newspaper mache and latex paint to both the shovel head and handle.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice start, looking good.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Love the shoes and cutoffs!

I would not have known that the shovel wasn't real. That rib cage is amazing.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Looks like a nice solid armature for your mache work. This will be fun to watch. The shovel over the shoulder look is quite "gravediggerish"  keep those pics coming!

BTW, I LOVE that stone wall in the background of your pic. I can just see each one of my characters posed in front of it. If possible, would you send me a pic of that wall? I might play with it in Photoshop, thanks.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is an excellent start, look forward to watching your progress of this guy!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Like him!!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great. 
If you want to age and rot the pants a bit, burry them in the ground with a cup of water from the local swamp and let sit for a month or two.


----------



## kid (Feb 19, 2010)

Wildcat said:


> Looks great.
> If you want to age and rot the pants a bit, burry them in the ground with a cup of water from the local swamp and let sit for a month or two.


^Nice technique^

Shovel came out nice. Should be nice and waterproof, too.


----------



## halstead (Apr 20, 2010)

great work! love to see your progress


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I always admire your work SK and you're off to a great start on this one. Great solution to the shovel. How did you make the skeleton hands?? Is that the tightly rolled newspaper on coat-hanger wire?? I'm in the same group with the others who are looking forward to progress pics.


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

niblique71 said:


> How did you make the skeleton hands?? Is that the tightly rolled newspaper on coat-hanger wire??


Actually, The hands are hand carved from scrap pine. They were part of one of my original props from back in the late 80's. Back then they were strung together with fishing line. Some time in the mid 90's, I tore them apart and re-assembled them with wire coat hanger so they could be posed. These hands have seen a few different props over the years, but I think this will be the best of them.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Great job. Love the pose


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I really like where this is going. Lots of character


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Pretty great. Can't wait to see it completed.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice work on the frame, and I love the way the ribcage came out. I'm also looking forward to lots of progress pics.


----------



## Volscalkur (Feb 15, 2010)

Very nice! The shovel turned out awesome! 1002 uses for duct tape! 
Going to be a great prop when you're done!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

awesome he is very cool looking great start


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great! can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks great! Will you be able to store him in sections or will it be a 1 piece prop?


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Creep Cringle said:


> Looks great! Will you be able to store him in sections or will it be a 1 piece prop?


The lantern and shovel will be removable. Other than that, it'll be all one piece.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

He looks fantastic, SKAustin! The shovel looks 100% real! His stance is great too. I'm hopping on the "can't wait to see him done" bandwagon.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Looks great! Perfect stance, too. Looks very natural. He'll look SICK corpsed!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Ok... One entire roll of duct tape, some eggcrate padding (that my new bucky came padded with) and a little bit more newspaper later; It's time for an update.

Ive been dividing my time between my Halloween projects, yard work and re-aquascaping my 75 gallon Reef aquarium, so progress has been a bit slow. Nonetheless, I was able to spend a fair amount of time this morning finishing up the Duct Tape layer. Next step is the newspaper mache. I hope to be able to apply at least 4 layers of newspaper mache before moving on to the paper towel mache. So here stands the Gravedigger, all naked and whatnot. Props and clothing removed for the time being. And with any luck, I may have found a donor for an appropriately worn pair of boots (I really wasnt in love with the canvas Converse sneakers)


----------



## kid (Feb 19, 2010)

Looking good! Nice and solid, but it still keeps the corpse look. :zombie:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think I'm going to go buy stock in duct tape

He's coming along nicely, SK!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

This looks very cool so far. Looking forward to more progress pics and the final piece!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That's a lot of duct tape! Looking very good so far!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Q: How did you make the hips? looks great!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I like the next to last picture. He looks like he is planing on going a few rounds.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Looks great! I too am interested in the Armature for the Hips!


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

I never even thought to get a photo of the pelvis armature before I covered it. Ive tried to come up with a way to explain how it was done, but it's difficult to put into words. Basically, it was made of 3 circles of tightly rolled newspaper. I did my best to duplicate the outline of the human pelvis with the same newspaper rolls I use to make the ribs.


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

So, with the past two days off, I had plenty of time to invest in my project. Heres the updated photo. Newspaper mache is done, first layer of paper towel mache is almost done. My back is killin' me!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's not even done yet and already he looks like something that would scare the crap out of you if you walked into a dark room and he was standing there


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Man this guy is looking good, I love how the ribs aren't completely covered! I'd be willing to wager he's going to look awesome!!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Looking great SK....nice work


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow, he's looking fantastic!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice ... looking forward to more updates!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh, he looks great SK! Starting to really take shape! Can't wait to see more progress although I think he looks charming just the way he is (in a creepy sort of way!)


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

OK, Quick Update. The Gravedigger is just about ready for the base coat of latex paint. He's currently sitting out on the patio, working on his tan. We've had some pretty hot, dry weather up here, So I've moved him outside to help with the drying of the last layers of mache. Tomorrow he'll get the first coat of paint. Ive toyed around with adding eyeballs, and I think I like the look. I'm now on the hunt for empty Roll-on containers to make up a pair of Easy-Eyes. Ive also been toying with the idea of trying to Monster Mud the pants, but it would be my first attempt at using the Monster Mud, so I'm a little hesitant. Anyone with pointers, suggestions, tips or advice on using monster mud, I'm all ears.


----------



## kid (Feb 19, 2010)

That is looking awesome!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*Monster Mud Pants?*

Hey SKAustin, that guy is looking great.

I did my very first monster mud clothing prop recently and I think it turned out good. You can see the pics of it here: monster mud pants

My Tips:
Try and find a pair of pants that are a thin material. A heavy fabric will end up being a heavy pair of pants. 

My MM mix is a little thin ... between a 3 or 4 mud to 1 paint. I like a thinner mix, easier to work with for me.

Get the pants wet first, squeeze them out a bit and then dip them into your MM.

I actually didn't do it that way ... I used a liquid starch/glue mix first that I soaked them in to get the folds the way I wanted. After they dried and held their shape, if I didn't like the look then I could re-wet the material in that area and reshape. Then I painted on the MM mix ... about 3 coats total.

I like to put on a coat of MM and let dry. Then I paint it with a latex paint so when I add the next coat of MM on it, I can see where I missed. Then, after all the MM / paint coats are done, 2 coats of Drylok to help weatherproof. You could leave that stuff off if you want to keep a smooth texture.

I'm not an expert ... there are others who have more experience than me, but I hope some of this makes sense.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I like IMU's starch idea. Sounds very re-workable. This guy is looking great so far. I'm psyched to see the finished piece!


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

pointer with monster mud. Dig right in. start working it in an area that won't be seen very much so you can get a feel for it and then go for it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, get some sunscreen on that poor creature before he gets fried!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

He's looking great SK, I too look forward to seeing the finished prop!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Keep it up. I'm looking forward to seeing the completed product.


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Getting there! Starting the latex/cotton process now, wish me luck.










Oh, and the eyes are in and lookin' good.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

SK this looks awesome! You did a great job so far. I love the texture and the pose.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

He looks great.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

WOW!! I don't know how I missed this thread. He's really looking awesome!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Getting better with every update, looks great. Love the eyes!


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

The eyes are sick! but in a good way...


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice ... keeps getting better.


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

well, its been a few weeks now, and other projects seem to keep popping up, all getting in the way of my progress on this one. Here is a quick look at the current state of my gravedigger. The face/head is now covered with the latex/cotton. I'll be adding some more latex to the scalp when I add the hair, and hopefully that will dull down some of the texture on the top and back of the head. I'll also be doing a lot more painting to hopefully add more contrast between the exposed skull and the fleshy parts.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This guy has Horror Movie Star written all over him, SK


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 13, 2010)

I'm loving watching the evolution and creation of this prop.
Excellent work

Thanks,
Si


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Oooooow ... even better!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Lovin' it! He's rather menacing!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

dude! he is freaking awesome! Great work


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

*Awesome Prop*

Wow! That is too Cool!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

hey he is turning out really great! Nice Job!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is freakin awesome SK, can't wait to see him all finished!


----------



## Blastin (Aug 20, 2007)

very nice work. Is that a bucky skull?


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

this guy is going to be soooooooooo awesome we need more pic's like rite now!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

wow, i love his facial expression! he's look great!


----------



## Caliente (Jun 17, 2010)

He is so beautiful, very well made. Can't wait to see the next set of Pix.

Caliente


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

WOW!! What an awesome job, love everything about this guy!!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

vERY NICE WORK,THAT IS LOOKING AWESOME.


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Blastin said:


> very nice work. Is that a bucky skull?


Not a bucky, It's a Lindburg Skull. Much more realistic IMO.



morbid mike said:


> this guy is going to be soooooooooo awesome we need more pic's like rite now!!!!


Ask and you shall recieve......

Added some new goodies to him, a tongue, an ear, some skin, and a little bit of paint. Still more latex/cotton to do, and tons more painting, but it's getting there.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that's just gross. nice job!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Man this just keeps gettin better


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

He's looking so gruesome! Love it!!!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Day-umm. Just . . . day-um.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ewww, now he's REALLY getting gross!:jol:


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, he's going to be awesome...terrific work SK!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh Lord that gets better every time I see it!


----------



## RedSno (Jun 27, 2010)

Standing in a similar stance to Ash in The Evil Dead. It was on one of the poster's for Evil Dead, and Ash had a shovel over his shoulder in a similar manner. It looks great by the way!


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

ok, well, it's been a few weeks, but it looks like he's finished. For anyone who might have been following this thread, the new photos are posted here in the showroom.


----------

